# VIP 722 install Questions



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just bought a 722 to replace my old 508.

Should I run an additional line from my DP34 switch to feed teh 2nd input on the 722 or just use a DP seperator? or is there no difference?

Will Dish charge me for an additional DVR fee for the 722 even though I am paying one on my 622?

I assume the 722 requiresa phone line like the 622 does, right.

thanks

my current set-up (for 110,119 and 61.5)

Two VIP 211's (leased)
One VIP 622 (leased)
One 508 SD DvR 


two DP 34 switches


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

fishhead65 said:


> I just bought a 722 to replace my old 508.
> Should I run an additional line from my DP34 switch to feed the 2nd input on the 722 or just use a DP seperator? or is there no difference?
> Will Dish charge me for an additional DVR fee for the 722 even though I am paying one on my 622?
> I assume the 722 requiresa phone line like the 622 does, right.
> ...


The included separator will not work with a DP34. It only works with pro PLUS equipment, so, yes, you will need to run another line.
Either a Broadband or phone line connection is required.
You will be charged, or should be, an additional tuner fee. Your 508 had one tuner, the 722 has two.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

There will be an additional DVR fee. With Dish the fee is per DVR not per account.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Also, if you get/have the AT250/4 (America's Everything Package) all DVR fee's are waived.
I am charged 2 additional receiver fee's...one is $5.00, the other $7.00, and 1 leased receiver fee of $7.00.
I have no clue why the difference in the two additional receiver fees.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

Do the two feeds for the 722 receiver need to come off the same DP34 switch? 

monthly charge per tuner? I thought it was per receiver..


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

fishhead65 said:


> Do the two feeds for the 722 receiver need to come off the same DP34 switch?
> 
> monthly charge per tuner? I thought it was per receiver..


I'm not sure, but I would not think it would matter, providing both switches are feeding the same stream.

It is per tuner, but on their billing, DISH refers to them as "additional receiver fees." In actuality, the "additional receiver" is an additional tuner.

We were just discussing this in a different thread yesterday...Charles (BobaBird) explained it:


BobaBird said:


> The terms have been used interchangeably, box=receiver=tuner, but since the introduction of the 721 that box/receiver can contain more than 1 tuner. Also the rules of the Dish lease plan counts the tuners in the boxes, so 2 dual-tuners or a dual-tuner and 2 singles or 4 singles all get you to the max 4 leased tuners even though there are 2, 3 or 4 receivers.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121499


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If your receivers are plugged directly into the wall, you can share a single phone line connection between the receivers. Go into the DishComm set up (Menu 6-1-8)to configure it. You should see the mac addresses of your recievers but may have to manually add the remote receiver. You also need to set your modem type (Menu 6-1-4) on the receiver that does not have the phone line to Remote.


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

fishhead65 said:


> Do the two feeds for the 722 receiver need to come off the same DP34 switch? QUOTE]
> 
> I would highly reommend it, or you will most likely have some intermermittent problems. If you have cascaded 34 switches it shouldn't be a problem to have them both from the same switch


----------

